# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Probelm me Windous media player 11.

## Anesti_55

Me kerkon validate  windows xp.Nese ka ndonje menyre te tjeshte per ta zgjidhe kete problem , pasi ndryshe me duhet ta beje genuin  dhe do me haje kohe per ta kujtuar si proces.

----------


## benseven11

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien...iw=983&bih=555
E shkarkon rar file,ehap dhe klikon ne remove wat
ne dritaren qe del klikohet ne butonin remove WAT.
Kaq, ristarton kompjuterin.
====
Menyre tjeter eshte  te cinstalosh nje update te mikrosoftit qe
ka instaluar wga-ne.
Shkon ne start\kontroll panel/unintall a program(win7) ose add remove programs (win xP).
Aty shiko ne listen e programeve te instaluara per KB905474,kjo eshte update qe ka instaluar wga-ne.
I ben klik i djathte dhe uninstall.
......
Menyre tjeter eshte te shkosh ne  klik start/my computer/klik ne C, 2 here/klik ne windows/klik ne system 32.
Aty shiko per wga.exe.I ben klik i djathte dhe delete.Pastaj ristarton kompjuterin.(sigurohu te kontrollosh task manaxherin)
Shtyp  alt ctrl del njekohsisht klik ne task manaxher(win 7) dhe klik ne proceset buton
Aty ne liste shiko per WGA.Nqs e gjen,klik ne WGA dhe klikon poshte ne end proces.Duke vrare procesin ne task manaxher,me vone do jesh ne gjendje te heqesh wga-ne nga system 32.Pra qe te heqesh wga ne nga sistemi 32 duhet qe wga te mos jete aktive ne task manaxher.perndryshe nuk e heq dot nga sistemi 32.Duhet vritet wga ne task manaxher ne fillim ,pastaj hiqet nga sistemi 32.

----------


## Anesti_55

> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien...iw=983&bih=555
> E shkarkon rar file,ehap dhe klikon ne remove wat
> ne dritaren qe del klikohet ne butonin remove WAT.
> Kaq, ristarton kompjuterin.
> ====
> Menyre tjeter eshte  te cinstalosh nje update te mikrosoftit qe
> ka instaluar wga-ne.
> Shkon ne start\kontroll panel/unintall a program(win7) ose add remove programs (win xP).
> Aty shiko ne listen e programeve te instaluara per KB905474,kjo eshte update qe ka instaluar wga-ne.
> ...


Faleminderit per mundimin.Une i provova te tre variantet 
Per variantin e trete por kur ristratova pc, me doli problem me MSVCP 100.e shkarkova kete file dhe e rivendosa ne sietem 32, por perseri problemi vazhdon.Me tej thashe po i beje Update windowsit dhe  kjo me solli problemin me Genuin.Atehere e kalova ne restore dhe shpetova nga genuini.Por ma merr mendja se difekti ka ardhe nga antiviruset e ndryshme te instaluara me pare te cilat dhe se i c'instalon ato perseri mbeten ne fshehura.AVG, Pandaetj.Heren e fundit kisha Bit defender antivirus plus 2013 free.version 16.16.0.1348.Ky antivirus eshte i veshtire per tu c'instaluar. Tashme kam marre nje program per ta c'instaluarme kusht per ta riinstaluar riinstaluar, por ka 30' dhe nuk shoh te ndryshoje gje.

----------

